#ubuntu-my 2011-04-25
<sweemeng> yo
#ubuntu-my 2011-04-26
<shahbandar72> hello..
<shahbandar72> tak ramai rupanya..
#ubuntu-my 2011-04-27
 * fenris-unity pokes mnajem 
<mnajem> yup
<fenris-unity> apa bikin bro 
* ejat changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my |
#ubuntu-my 2011-04-28
<yuskhanzab> hola
<yuskhanzab> salam
<yuskhanzab> oyotat, ada tak
<fenris-> selamat malam semua
<yuskhanzab> selamat malam
<yuskhanzab> fenris-, tak tidur?
<fenris-> br nk tdo
<yuskhanzab> ada org tak kat sini yg blom tido
<yuskhanzab> aik kata nak tido
<yuskhanzab> masok balek
#ubuntu-my 2011-04-30
<yuskhanzab> salam
<nachil>  nnn
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-23
<faizul> hi Azhax 
<faizul> hi SuMarDi 
<faizul> hi sweemeng 
<unitedpotsmokers> hallowww
 * unitedpotsmokers slaps hyperair around a bit with a large trout
 * unitedpotsmokers slaps fairuz around a bit with a large trout
<unitedpotsmokers> muahahaha
 * hyperair slaps unitedpotsmokers with a salmon.
 * hyperair pokes unitedpotsmokers with a long stick.
<fairuz> helo
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
 * unitedpotsmokers slaps hyperair around a bit with a large trout
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-24
 * unitedpotsmokers slaps fairuz around a bit with a large trout
<fairuz> test
<fairuz> test
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-25
<Matyeh> list
<fairuz> test
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-26
<mfauzirahman> hmmmmmmmmm
<EgyParadox> Precise released: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz> wsalam
<darknite> ape bikin semua
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-27
<tajul> semua park id je ni
<tajul> hampeh
<tajul> hehe
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> takde sape tuka topik ke hehe...adeh
<hotfloppy> halo halo..
<hotfloppy> ada sesapa dirumah ?
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-28
<ApOgEE> salam semua
<darknite> Assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fakrul> :)
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<fairuz_> salam
<fakrul> wslm wbt
<fairuz_> takde admin tukar topik ka hehe
<EgyParadox> can someone change the topic its kind of old?
<fairuz_> EgyParadox: Agree
<fairuz_> ping ejat-
<EgyParadox> ejat-
* ejat- changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Precise Pangolin !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my |
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-29
<fairuz_> hello rakan2
<fakrul> hello fairuz_ :D
<fairuz_> fakrul: join release party ka
<fakrul> tak pun. Nak pergi juga tapi ada hal 
<fakrul> :(
<tajul> fairuz
<tajul> fairuz_
<tajul> Azhax: 
<tajul> #startmeeting test
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Apr 29 13:44:53 2012 UTC.  The chair is tajul. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<tajul> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun Apr 29 13:45:04 2012 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-my/2012/ubuntu-my.2012-04-29-13.44.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-my/2012/ubuntu-my.2012-04-29-13.44.html
<tajul> #topic sapa tau cemana nak guna cloudflare
<tajul> Azhax: 
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<tajul> wslm
<tajul> darknite, cemana soalan aku tu
<tajul> :)
<tajul> aku mmg tak paham
<tajul> huhu
<darknite> aku xpernah pakai la bende tuh
<tajul> ramai betul kat sini, tapi park je kot
<tajul> huhu
<tajul> meetingology: #list
<meetingology> tajul: Error: "#list" is not a valid command.
<tajul> #subtopic makan
<darknite> macam mana dengan release party tadi
<darknite> aku ada
<fairuz_> tajul: yup?
<fairuz_> makan jap tadi keke
<darknite> untung la makan tadi kan tajul
<tajul> tak pa fairuz_
<tajul> hehe
<tajul> saje nak usha line
<tajul> aku ni bengong fairuz_
<tajul> baru subscribe cloudflare, tak gheti gune
<tajul> keke
<fairuz_> keke buat ape ngan cloudflare tu tajul
<fairuz_> untuk cdn ke
<tajul> a'a la lebih kurang
<tajul> tapi aku tak paham konsep
<tajul> hehe
<tajul> skrg tgh studi
<tajul> IP sendiri pun tatau
<tajul> kaka
<tajul> sebab aku dah 'cloud'kan
<tajul> CDN
<tajul> hehe
<fairuz_> hehe
<tajul> aku ingatkan, aku move ke cloudflare
<tajul> rupa2nya, hosting menten
<tajul> cloudflare ni bantu
<fairuz_> kalau servis CDN diorang tu, content kira kasi kat diorang la kan
<tajul> erm, cloud
<tajul> hehe
<tajul> dia yg tulun organize kan kot
<tajul> aku pun tak paham
<tajul> hehe
<tajul> tgh belajar ni
<tajul> buat Masters pun tak belajar mende ni
<tajul> keke
<tajul> Azhax: ko ada ka?
<tajul> 5k cikgu kantoi akan diambil masuk
<tajul> yg failed 3 x exam pun dia bagi
<tajul> nak completekan cycle sblm pilihanraya
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> aku tgh bosan ni tak tau nak buat ape
<tajul> ko fairuz_ mana satu ni
<tajul> sblm aku lebih konpius
<tajul> fairuz my ke, fairuz_ perangchis
<tajul> keke
<fairuz_> tajul: fairuz ngan fairuz_ tu aku la
<fairuz_> orang sama keke
<tajul> ampeh
<fairuz_> tajul: tak tido lg ke
<fairuz_> tajul: keke ko ingat orang lain2 ke
<tajul> aku tgh blajar pasal cloudfare lagi ni
<tajul> so far yg aku buat FTP, dia agak laju dan stabil
<tajul> kene pasang module cloudflare ni utk joomla
<tajul> ada
<tajul> nanti aku study lagi
<tajul> fairuz, fairuz_ ang dah tidoq ka?
<fairuz_> blum lg
<fairuz_> tajul: ^
<fairuz_> xde idea nk buat ape
<fairuz_> wb kInOzAwA
#ubuntu-my 2013-04-22
<wandi> hai
<wandi> hai
<excalibr> hai
#ubuntu-my 2013-04-24
<wandi> hi
#ubuntu-my 2013-04-26
<fairuz> alo rakan2
<fairuz> sape sys admin sila angkat tangan :D
#ubuntu-my 2013-04-27
<fairuz> helo fai
<fairuz> helo faizul
<faizul> hi
<faizul> anybody here?
<fairuz> slalunye takde orang
<fairuz> keke
<faizul> patutla
<faizul> rugi aku masuk irc
<fairuz> boleh rugi gak eh keke
<faizul> rugi la
<excalibr> woot
<excalibr> fairuz: ko dah balik msia ke
<wandi> hai
<excalibr> hai wandi 
<fairuz> excalibr: yeah
<fairuz> excalibr: last week sampai
<fairuz> tapi skang ni outstation seminggu
<excalibr> owh patut la tak nampak kat sini seminggu tu
<excalibr> igtkan ghaib gi mana
<excalibr> aik..sampai2 je dah outstation?
<fairuz> tu la
<fairuz> baru seminggu kat company baru keke
<fairuz> dah kena outstation
<excalibr> :)
<excalibr> slmt mlm
#ubuntu-my 2013-04-28
<fairuz> excalibr: \o/
<excalibr> hai hai..
<excalibr> fairuz: dah upgrade ke raring?
<fairuz> blum, pakai lts saje
<excalibr> aku skrg guna 12.10..nak upgrade ke raring jap lagi..
<excalibr> suka unity 7 sebab dah boleh kecikkan icon
<excalibr> :D
 * excalibr guna netbook
<fairuz> eh mmg bukan boleh ke sebelum ni
<excalibr> maksud aku lagi kecik dari 32px
#ubuntu-my 2014-04-22
<ApOgEE> salam
<jipang_menjerit> y no update topic? it's 14.04 already
<jipang_menjerit> lol
#ubuntu-my 2014-04-24
<dod> hi all
<dod> mana nak beli ubuntu nye merchandise kt mesia ni
#ubuntu-my 2015-04-20
<mypapit> !seen najmi
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<mypapit> !pukimak-launcau lu
<lubotu2> mypapit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<excalibr> mypapit, o/
#ubuntu-my 2015-04-22
<excalibr> mypapit, anda di sana?
<excalibr> tahu tak samada Heroku sekat outbound port yg bukan http/https?
#ubuntu-my 2016-04-25
<excalibr> !xchat > kInOzAwA 
<lubotu2> kInOzAwA, please see my private message
<excalibr> !gnu > kInOzAwA 
<excalibr> !topic > ejat 
<lubotu2> ejat, please see my private message
<ejat> wah
<ejat> panjang berjela 
<ejat> channel dah hidup kembali 
* ejat changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Xenial Xerus !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my |
<kInOzAwA> !hexchat > excalibr 
<kInOzAwA> aik
<kInOzAwA> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kInOzAwA> !patience
<lubotu2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kInOzAwA> !apt > excalibr 
<lubotu2> excalibr, please see my private message
<kInOzAwA> !glibc > excalibr 
<kInOzAwA> !mir > excalibr 
<kInOzAwA> !polarssl
<kInOzAwA> !nullidentd
<kInOzAwA> !dnscrypt
<kInOzAwA> keh keh keh
#ubuntu-my 2016-04-26
<excalibr> o/
<ApOgEE> yo ejat 
<ApOgEE> ...
<ejat> yo apogee
<Pseudo> ooo
#ubuntu-my 2016-04-27
<excalibr> hai Pseudo 
<ApOgEE> huhuhu
<ApOgEE> ada orang?
<ApOgEE> excalibr: 
<ApOgEE> join group telegram lah
<excalibr> group apa tu ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> https://telegram.me/joinchat/CcHtrwT_i9tVetB6rE2-kw
<ApOgEE> group Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team
<ApOgEE> IRC ni macam dah takde orang... semua bot je tinggal... kohkohkoh
<excalibr> korang kejap kat forum, pastu fb group, pastu telegram pulak
<ApOgEE> kahkahkah
<ApOgEE> FB group pun dah tak aktif dah semua..
<ApOgEE> takde pelapis baru yang nak aktifkan team ni
<ApOgEE> ramai dah berkeluarga
<ApOgEE> bizi je semua
<excalibr> ApOgEE, tu la. aku suruh hidupkan balik forum tak mau :P
<ApOgEE> kahkahkah
<ApOgEE> takde sapa maintain
<ApOgEE> hi depeche 
<excalibr> ApOgEE, dulu kan ada orang nak 
<excalibr> tapi engkau orang tidak endah
<excalibr> :'(
<Pseudo> kohkohkoh
<Pseudo> hi excalibr 
<excalibr> hi 
#ubuntu-my 2016-04-28
<kInOzAwA> keh keh keh
<kInOzAwA> !ping excalibr 
<excalibr> !pong kInOzAwA@Macintosh 
<lubotu2> excalibr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kInOzAwA> boring with macintosh. kalau ikut stail linus x pe... beli mac hardware replace with linux wkakakkakakakkakakaa
<Pseudo> kohkohkohkoh 
<timely> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<whiteness> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<bankrupt> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<Guest41002> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<experiment> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<drier> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<offender> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<lessen> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<hurriedly> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<forget> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<humorously> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<wishful> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<mentality> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<specialization> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<familiarity> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<morally> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<friend> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<expect> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<spiritedness> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<denounce> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<position> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<reasonably> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<bookish> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<first> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<collected> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<eat> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<drainer> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<seat> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<worthy> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<controlling> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<shirt> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<lover> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<violently> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<song> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<undecided> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<successful> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<lender> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<than> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<dryly> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<change> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<subject> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<collection> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<definable> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<half-and-half> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<framework> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<unlawful> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<moralist> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<enjoyment> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<compromize> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<centre> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<kiss> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<listening> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<directionless> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<neighborhood> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<regular> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<rarity> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<plane> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<combined> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<holiness> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<fittest> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<horrify> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<ethnologist> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<forceless> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<luckiness> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<Guest41002> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<humorously> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<hurriedly> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<specialization> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<position> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<bookish> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<denounce> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<familiarity> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<spiritedness> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<controlling> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<seat> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<worthy> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<undecided> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<definable> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<half-and-half> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<lover> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<lender> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<change> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<centre> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<enjoyment> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<than> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<rarity> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<luckiness> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<dryly> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<plane> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<kiss> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<reasonably> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<forceless> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<combined> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<fittest> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<ethnologist> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<successful> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<directionless> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<neighborhood> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<subject> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<moralist> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<unlawful> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<framework> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<drainer> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<horrify> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<song> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<shirt> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<violently> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<holiness> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<eat> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<compromize> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<expect> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<morally> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<first> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<humorously> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<position> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<violently> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<denounce> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<controlling> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<reasonably> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<undecided> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<seat> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<spiritedness> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<song> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<bookish> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<definable> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<shirt> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<compromize> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<drainer> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<lover> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<eat> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<lender> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<first> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<change> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<subject> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<centre> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<enjoyment> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<friend> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<rarity> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<kiss> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<half-and-half> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<unlawful> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<moralist> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<fittest> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<framework> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<ethnologist> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<plane> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<dryly> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<successful> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<horrify> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<holiness> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<listening> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<listening> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<rest> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<whiteness> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<bankrupt> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<lessen> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<drier> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<hurriedly> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<short> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<Guest41002> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<Guest90783> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<seasonable> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<forget> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<offender> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<humorously> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<reasonably> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<familiarity> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<denounce> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<collected> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<bookish> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<spiritedness> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<shirt> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<undecided> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<worthy> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<violently> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<song> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<subject> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<collection> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<listening> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<definable> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<half-and-half> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<fittest> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<framework> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<change> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<successful> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<rarity> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<unlawful> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<moralist> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<holiness> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<horrify> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<ethnologist> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<luckiness> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<dryly> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<friend> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<specialization> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<reasonably> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<hurriedly> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<bookish> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<spiritedness> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<Guest41002> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<expect> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<familiarity> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<humorously> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<morally> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<position> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<undecided> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<half-and-half> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<denounce> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<violently> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<song> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<shirt> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<worthy> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<lender> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<luckiness> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<dryly> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<change> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<lover> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<seat> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<definable> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<unlawful> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<than> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<centre> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<kiss> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<controlling> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<enjoyment> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<plane> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<rarity> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<combined> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<forceless> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<holiness> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<moralist> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<ethnologist> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<fittest> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<collection> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<successful> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<directionless> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<neighborhood> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<subject> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<framework> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<drainer> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<eat> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<collected> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<first> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<horrify> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<compromize> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<listening> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<Guest41002> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<humorously> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<friend> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<specialization> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<morally> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<position> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<denounce> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<violently> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<shirt> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<controlling> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<bookish> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<definable> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<undecided> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<seat> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<kiss> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<spiritedness> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<song> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<lover> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<expect> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<enjoyment> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<dryly> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<than> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<unlawful> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<fittest> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<holiness> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<moralist> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<ethnologist> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<half-and-half> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<plane> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<rarity> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<combined> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<forceless> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<lender> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<change> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<reasonably> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<centre> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<whiteness> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<bankrupt> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<offender> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<expect> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<humorously> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<lessen> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<short> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<wishful> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<Guest90783> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<seasonable> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<forget> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<mentality> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<specialization> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<morally> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<position> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<friend> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<denounce> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<bookish> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<spiritedness> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<reasonably> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<seat> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<violently> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<song> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<shirt> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<controlling> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<undecided> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<than> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<kiss> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<definable> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<half-and-half> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<change> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<dryly> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<lover> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<lender> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<enjoyment> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<centre> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<rarity> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<plane> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<combined> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<forceless> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<fittest> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<holiness> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<unlawful> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<ethnologist> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<moralist> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<humorously> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<expect> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<morally> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<denounce> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<position> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<violently> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<definable> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<reasonably> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<controlling> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<seat> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<spiritedness> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<than> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<undecided> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<dryly> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<rarity> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<plane> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<shirt> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<half-and-half> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<fittest> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<unlawful> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<bookish> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<combined> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<specialization> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<friend> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<forceless> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<ethnologist> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<song> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<lender> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<enjoyment> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<moralist> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<lover> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<change> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<centre> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<kiss> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<worthy> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<holiness> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<neighborhood> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<neighborhood> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<neighborhood> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<subject> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<subject> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<subject> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<framework> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<framework> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<framework> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<collection> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<collection> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<collection> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<successful> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<successful> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<successful> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<directionless> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<directionless> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<directionless> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<Guest41002> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<friend> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<specialization> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<humorously> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<expect> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<hurriedly> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<morally> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<familiarity> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<position> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<denounce> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<reasonably> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<spiritedness> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<bookish> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<seat> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<violently> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<controlling> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<shirt> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<undecided> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<worthy> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<luckiness> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<lover> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<than> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<change> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<centre> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<lender> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<definable> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<half-and-half> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<holiness> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<unlawful> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<song> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<enjoyment> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<collection> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<dryly> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<successful> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<plane> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<rarity> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<combined> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<directionless> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<neighborhood> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<subject> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<forceless> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<fittest> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<moralist> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<ethnologist> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<framework> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<Guest41002> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<expect> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<humorously> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<morally> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<bookish> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<position> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<friend> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<familiarity> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<denounce> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<spiritedness> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<reasonably> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<worthy> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<seat> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<shirt> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<controlling> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<definable> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<half-and-half> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<undecided> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<than> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<dryly> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<luckiness> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<enjoyment> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<unlawful> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<moralist> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<ethnologist> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<combined> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<forceless> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<collection> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<directionless> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<change> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<successful> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<centre> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<neighborhood> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<plane> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<mentality> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<everyone> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<lover> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<feathery> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<first> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<first> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<first> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<first> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<kiss> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<kiss> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<drier> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<feathery> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<feathery> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<horrify> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<horrify> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<horrify> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<horrify> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<rest> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<northerner> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<drier> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<lender> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<northerner> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<eat> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<eat> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<eat> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<listening> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<listening> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<listening> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<listening> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<listening> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<humorously> .....................................................................................................................
<expect> .....................................................................................................................
<friend> .....................................................................................................................
<position> .....................................................................................................................
<denounce> .....................................................................................................................
<shirt> .....................................................................................................................
<change> .....................................................................................................................
<centre> .....................................................................................................................
<lover> .....................................................................................................................
<successful> .....................................................................................................................
<directionless> .....................................................................................................................
<listening> .....................................................................................................................
<seat> .....................................................................................................................
<reasonably> .....................................................................................................................
<undecided> .....................................................................................................................
<kiss> .....................................................................................................................
<dryly> .....................................................................................................................
<forceless> .....................................................................................................................
<expect> .....................................................................................................................
<humorously> .....................................................................................................................
<friend> .....................................................................................................................
<position> .....................................................................................................................
<denounce> .....................................................................................................................
<shirt> .....................................................................................................................
<change> .....................................................................................................................
<centre> .....................................................................................................................
<lover> .....................................................................................................................
<seat> .....................................................................................................................
<successful> .....................................................................................................................
<undecided> .....................................................................................................................
<forceless> .....................................................................................................................
<kiss> .....................................................................................................................
<compromize> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<compromize> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<compromize> MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<compromize> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<compromize> flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|flood|fl
<everyone> .....................................................................................................................
<everyone> .....................................................................................................................
<soulful> .....................................................................................................................
<Guest90783> .....................................................................................................................
<offender> [-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-]
<Guest41002> [-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-]
<position> [-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-]
<denounce> [-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-]
<hurriedly> [-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-]
<morally> [-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-]
<violently> [-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-]
<specialization> [-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-]
<bookish> [-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-]
<demonstration> [-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-]
<worthy> [-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-]
<centre> [-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-]
<lender> [-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-]
<enjoyment> [-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-]
<song> [-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-]
<definable> [-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-]
<holiness> [-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-]
<moralist> [-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-]
<unlawful> [-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-][-_-]
#ubuntu-my 2016-05-01
<repeater_my> oit
<repeater_my> apa kes ni?
<mypapit> shit shitt
<repeater_my> ?
<mypapit> mana ejat ni???
#ubuntu-my 2018-04-23
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> QT for all 😘
<UbuntuMY1> <Slayerhuhu> salam.. nk tnya blh x install gpu amd r5m340
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> kalau dual graphic kt laptop, cuba cari wiki pasal bumblebee
<UbuntuMY1> <Slayerhuhu> @UmarzukiCell, thanks
<UbuntuMY1> <Slayerhuhu> @UmarzukiCell, klu amd dual grafik gitu gk?
#ubuntu-my 2018-04-24
<UbuntuMY1> <Cubone> Soalan :  Laptop spec -  Ubuntu 16.04  I7  16gb RAM  SSD 500gb  Bila buka 3 vmware workstations 14  Sbb vm tu xcompatible ke?
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> ?? apa soalanya
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> kenapa tak pakai virt je ?
<UbuntuMY1> <Oh53m> @Cubone, Vm 14..try guna vm versi bawah lagi
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> @Cubone, apa masalahnya?
<UbuntuMY1> <Buffalo_Soldier> @Cubone, Rasanya ramai yang menunggu... soalannya
<UbuntuMY1> <Oh53m> @Cubone, Soalannya dia boleh buka ke atau mcm mna??..🤔🤔🤔
<UbuntuMY1> <applemacisee> 😂
<UbuntuMY1> <Saliman_Imz> aku cuba faham soalan ni..   Bila buka 3 vmware workstations 14 <= apa jadi hang atau takleh buka? ada error?  Sbb vm tu xcompatible ke?
<UbuntuMY1> <dengmobilenetwork> Ssd apa yg ok ?
<UbuntuMY1> <dengmobilenetwork> Kingston ? Sandisk ? Panther ?
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> version lama blh buka sepatutnya kalau buka kt baru
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> soalan tak sampai lagi ni
<UbuntuMY1> <Oh53m> @dengmobilenetwork, Ikut bajet
<UbuntuMY1> <Oh53m> @UmarzukiCell, X juga...vm 10 punya fail x boleh buka pada vm 12
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> apa error?
<UbuntuMY1> <Oh53m> @UmarzukiCell, X ingt sbb bnda ni dah lma kna..😅
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> sekarang mcm mana? dh try?
<UbuntuMY1> <dengmobilenetwork> @Oh53m, Rm400 ke bawah utk 240gb
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> kalau nak murah, samsung macam offer banyak, tapi nak stable speed macam sandisk
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> tapi samsung aku pakai m2, takde la rasa slow sangat macam sata
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> slow sangat tu bukan la slow mana pun, tapi ade la beza kepantasan
<UbuntuMY1> <Oh53m> @UmarzukiCell, Dah ok..sbb install balik..
<UbuntuMY1> <Oh53m> Kalau nvme / m2 punya mmg mahal...kalau ambil sata punya murah sikit
#ubuntu-my 2018-04-25
<UbuntuMY1> <Zulkarnain Alwi Alwi> Assalamu'alaikum semua. apa khabar? Semoga Sihat semua. Nak tanya. Bila Ubuntu 18.04 LTS officially release?
<UbuntuMY1> <Zulkarnain Alwi Alwi> tak ada buat party / jamuan ke untuk release ni?
<UbuntuMY1> <ak47suk1> @Zulkarnain Alwi Alwi, Plan lepas raya kalau discuss hari tu. Politeknik Mersing offer jadi hos @tajulazhar
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> nice2.. insya Allah cuba hadir
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Ya. Bila kita nak buat
<UbuntuMY1> <Saliman_Imz> @ak47suk1, kena ambik cuti tu lepas tu leh gi scuba 😅
<UbuntuMY1> <ak47suk1> @ak47suk1, Aku tak dapat join kali ni sebab work related tasks agak banyak sampai Oktober
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Bz din. Masa Zaman student Ada je anda.
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> @Saliman_Imz, Mancing best
<UbuntuMY1> <aimanfarhn> 👍👍👍👍👍👍
<UbuntuMY1> <aimanfarhn> screenshot sikit memasing.. 😁
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> Maaf tak dapat pergi .. jauh dan komitmen keluarga . Apa pun tahniah penganjur..
#ubuntu-my 2018-04-26
<UbuntuMY1> <msyukor> Kalau kat malaysia esok la
<UbuntuMY1> <msyukor> Atau lewat mlm sikit sbb beza waktu
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> tajul kalo nk aku bagi talk kat student poli boleh gak 😂
<UbuntuMY> <azrulamir> Fwd from Tech News: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS is out  https://www.ghacks.net/2018/04/26/ubuntu-18-04-lts-is-out/  April 26, 2018 at 01:05PM
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> @najmiep, 👍
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> @azrulamir, Dlm main web ubuntu.com x keluar lg. Huhuhu. X sabar nak install fresh desktop dgn fresh server ni. Itching finger
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> Fwd from najmiep: I registered for DevCon : Meetup #4. Check it out here http://central.mymagic.my/bizzabo/register/208109?share=true  Free Machine Learning, Data Science, React Mobile Devel, OpenCV training by Magic
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> RasPi punya slot dah sold out
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> kalo tak @msyukor mesti nyelit
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> free je
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Ala ... X pe la.
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Baru nak order rpi3 b+ online
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> ada big data untuk social network gak tu
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> banyak slot
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Big data + social media analytics best
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> opencv tu pun best gak
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> boleh buat cctv service utk kondo haha.
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> + face recogn
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Face kembar error jem kreng 🤔
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Ubuntu 18.04 release arini kan?
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Bila nak update di Repo ni huhu ..
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> @najmiep, Skrg dok usha2 CAN bus. Dok tgk socketCAN linux
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> NAK BUAT PARTY KT KL DULU KER ...
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> opss .. tercaplocks plak
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @nanasklinux, repo mana ?
<UbuntuMY> <Buffalo_Soldier> XFCE 👍🏻
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> 👍
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> @myfenris, Repo rasmi
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> 👍
<UbuntuMY> <Yuzery> Ubuntu Budgie 👍
<UbuntuMY> <Buffalo_Soldier> Try gak guna Solus seminggu. Rasa macam lagi responsive and light dari Xubuntu. Tapi kembali ke pangkal jalan sebab repo dia tak berapa besar. Rasanya by design macam tu.
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> Betul tu.. Repo tak banyak 😅
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @nanasklinux, Bionic mmg dh lama dlm repo
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Since alpha
<UbuntuMY> <syahir_acaii> @najmiep, @tajulazhar 👍
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Dah release dah ubuntu 18.04!
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> @myfenris boleh terangkan apa beza ubuntu-18.04-server-amd64.iso dan ubuntu-18.04-live-server-amd64.iso
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> ???
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> Biasanya live ni tak payah install
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Ni lain sikit sbb default download kat download server dia pakai yg live dan katanya pakai subiquity installer. Lain mcm sikit. Confius ni
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Pening2 @myfenris  tolong .. tolong ...🤔
<UbuntuMY> <Yuzery> @Buffalo_Soldier, Solus create Budgie. Budgie is DE. Community Ubuntu build Ubuntu Budgie with Ubuntu repo. Jadi repo Ubuntu tak sama dgn repo Solus. Jadi pilihan lebih banyak dlm ubuntu banding dgn solus ataupun manjaro sekalipun. Dh try Manjaro Budgie, tp kembali guna Ubuntu Budgie yg lebih stabil
#ubuntu-my 2018-04-27
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Kenapa aku dist-upgrade dia kata tak ada
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Aku pakai 17.10..
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Kalau new LTS sy prefer fresh install sbb dulu pernah upgrade crash. X berani dah pakai direct upgrade
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> Upgrade Ubuntu desktop | Ubuntu tutorials  https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-upgrading-ubuntu-desktop#0
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> Update-manager -d
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> Kita kalau crash baru fresh install.. Hehe
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Tak boleh jugak..huhu
<UbuntuMY> KucingKiki was added by: KucingKiki
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @nanasklinux, do-release-upgrade
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @msyukor, bezanya live ade gui, server sahaja macam biasa la, cli
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> tu je
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> The next generation Subiquity server installer, brings the comfortable live session and speedy install of Ubuntu Desktop to server users at last.  N.B., If you require LVM, RAID, multipath, vlans, bonds, or the ability to re-using existing partitions, you will want to continue to use the alternate installer
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> @jipangmenjerit, Dah tak jumpa huhu
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Repo apa yg KO org punya ..boleh share tak. Nak bandingkan dgn Repo aku
<UbuntuMY> <kubis lumut> hi... assalamualaikum dan salam. sejahtera... ingin pendapat kawan2 dalam ni... untuk run Ubuntu... spec. medium untuk laptop ape ye... atau desktop...
<UbuntuMY> <kubis lumut> dulu pernah main Ubuntu... tapi tinggal dah. lama. sangat.. lupe abis...
<UbuntuMY> <kubis lumut> skrg ade laptop asus k43u... slow giler... ade suggestions? terima kasih.
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> slow macam mana?
<UbuntuMY> <kubis lumut> slow performance dia
<UbuntuMY> <kubis lumut> sy selalu online...   browser ade 5.tab ke atas....  sambil Adobe audio on...   sambil notepad on.. plus..   sambil download...
<UbuntuMY> <kubis lumut> spec mane yg ok. klau habit macam sy tu ye..
<UbuntuMY> <kubis lumut> i5 ok?
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @nanasklinux, archive.ubuntu.com since 2007
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @kubis lumut, aku browsing tak pernah kurang 10 tab, laptop c2d je..takde slow sangat pun
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> aku rasa hard disk yg slow tu
<UbuntuMY> <kubis lumut> @jipangmenjerit, Roger bos... hardisk kut... bereh2.. kawe replace ssd nti.. InsyaAllah... tunggu duit😂
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> tak payah ssd, baik check hdd ko elok ke tak dulu
<UbuntuMY> <fendy_dtm> Salam n Slmt ptg. Sapa Ada skop complete configuration server ubuntu. And protect or defence server.
<UbuntuMY> <HishamMA> @jipangmenjerit, Tp kalo dah x elok, alang2 nk beli baik beli ssd trusss 👽
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @nanasklinux, ko letak -d tak kat hujung?
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> aku elok je
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @HishamMA, tak mampu pakai ssd
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> pakai usb 3.0 je jadi primary
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <kubis lumut> @jipangmenjerit, bereh bos
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> @fendy_dtm, Ni mungkin membantu utk hardening server ubuntu
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> https://www.cisecurity.org/benchmark/ubuntu_linux/
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Utk skop configure server kena tahu ni config ubuntu server utk fungsi apa? Web server ker dns server ker VM server ker ... etc
<UbuntuMY> <fendy_dtm> @msyukor, Utk web server saja
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @myfenris  rasa laju pulak plasma baru ni
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @jipangmenjerit, Lama dah sy rase ...
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Sbb tu skrg nie banyak spend or use plasma compared to gnome
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> aku pakai lts, malas nak rolling version
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Sorry baru tgk telegram
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Biasa la kulikutif
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Nie pun Baru sampai parking umah
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @msyukor td pergi midvalley x?
#ubuntu-my 2018-04-28
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> X register pun. Ada keje kena buat. 😅
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Sama la
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Pastu partner opis nye staff ajak juga tgk ... so tgk la jugak
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @kubis lumut, RAM laptop berapa besar?
<UbuntuMY> <rizmut> Fwd from Sundara OS: Dalam jalan yang sunyi, kami tetap berusaha terus menjadi insan yang lebih insyaf dan memperbaiki diri.  Segala puji bagi Allah 'Azza Wa Jalla, hari ini kami umumkan secara resmi pembaharuan titik Sundara OS 38.10.4 LTS Ultimate "Katana". Semoga bermanfaat bagi khalayak dan menjadi tabungan kebaikan bagi kami.  http://sundara-os.blogspot.co.id/2018/04/catatan-rilis-sundara-os-38104-lts.html
<UbuntuMY> <rizmut> @rizmut, Izin kongsi sistem operasi berorientasi kandungan untuk kawan sekalian, dari Indonesia
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @rizmut, 👍 sundara..
#ubuntu-my 2018-04-29
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> Fwd from Linuxgram 🐧: Google Just Forked a Popular GTK Theme - OMG! Ubuntu!  https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/04/google-forks-adapta-gtk-theme
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> Chrome OS semakin menarik..
<UbuntuMY> <rizmut> @applemacisee, Betul
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> php sebelum ni ada install dari repo lain ke? kenapa nama package tu pelik ada deb.sury.org tu?
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> dlu ade add ppa:ondrej/php
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Tp xsure maksud error tu dia conflict dgn 7.2 ke x. Tgk online dia ckp 7.2 shipped dgn Ubuntu 18
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> remove dulu repo lain. tinggalkan repo ubuntu sahaja. pas tu try balik
<UbuntuMY> <kubis lumut> @Sharuzzaman, 4g bos
